# Pub stopover near M42?



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a pub stopover off the M42 please?
We would prefer hardstanding and would not mind carpark facilities and as it would only be for one night on our way to Cornwall we do not need hook up.
It would be nice to have a couple of jars and as we have a dog it would be great if the pub was dog friendly.
I know we don't want much but any suggestions you guys?

Cheers,

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well now Val :roll: We actually went down via the M6 on the last jaunt that way so used this place....The Blythe Inn
Not quite what you asked for but gets the ball rolling.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to travel a bit further on, The Dog at Baughton is very close to the M5/M50 intersection and they welcome Motorhomes and Caravans for overnighters - if you buy a meal there of course.

This link http://tiny.cc/ks4nw should show the pub on Street View.

The pub has its own dog(s) but I don't know if they allow mutts in the bar. There is hardstanding at the far end of the car park, clearly shouwn on Street View, and this is where they put the vans.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This one seems an obvious choice:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4548

also this one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=753

or if you take a small diversion via the A5, this one may be a possible:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4471

Why not use the MHF campsite database map to locate stopovers?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Stopovers*

For a very small outlay, you could join the Motorhome stopovers (M.H.S) where they provide details of more than 400 pub stopovers with details and reviews. [email protected] 
rosalan


----------

